# V/T: Anno 2070 Limited Edition Neuware, Auzentech Forte 7.1 gegen Graka



## CBFD (16. Juni 2012)

Habe hier noch ein Anno 2070 Limited Edition Neuware (Deutsche Kaufversion, original verschweisst) Habe mir selber 50EUR inklusive Versand vorgestellt, oder tausch gegen eine Voll Funktionsfähige PCI EXPRESS GRAKA ATI 5000er oder 6000er Serie! Muss keine Hi-end Graka sein!

Die Soundkarte ist eine Auzentech Forte 7.1 mit Zubhör und OVP, eine wirklich sehr gute Soundkarte!

Preislich habe ich mir 70EUR inklusive Versand vorgestellt! Oder auch Tausch gegen eine Creative X-fi Elite Pro!

(Referenzen: Siehe N-zone Forum)


----------

